# Sirius Fm Frequencies



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Sportster radio and I have no problem listening to the radio in the car at 88.1. I am taking a trip from Buffalo, NY to Cleveland and want to know if I will have to change the fm frequency on my Sirius Sportster and the car radio the further I get from Buffalo and the closer I get to Cleveland so I get clear reception.

Is there anyway to find out what FM frequency that Erie, Pa and Cleveland, OH use for Sirius So I can tune into those frequencies as I travel?

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think you are a little confused. Sirius doesn't broadcast on an FM frequency, the receiver does, you can set the frequency to anything you want via the menu, there is no set frequency for each market, it's whatever you want. The only thing that could happen is that as you travel you could get interference from an FM station that does actually broadcast on 88.1 or close frequencies like 87.9 or 88.3. Looking at the Erie and Cleveland stations there are no stations assigned to 88.1 FM.

http://www.krgspec.com/MarketSearch_Frame.html

Last year I took a trip into Ohio and I went to Eire last month. I have my XM receiver set to 107.9. No interference problems at all in Buffalo. With my Roady 2 I would some times get interference from 107.9 FM Y108 a rock station from Toronto but the new Roady XT has a stronger FM modulator and I get no interference at all whether I'm here in the Buffalo area, in Rochester, in Syracuse or Erie.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The one problem you might have is with annoyed drivers who happen to try to listen to another station that uses the frequency in the market. My area gets the audio from WPVI/6 on 87.7 and we sometimes listen to it for some shows. Sometimes we encounter like 10 cars that have roadies and cause interference, and since the volume level on the TV audio signal is much lower, it usually causes loud blasts up to 20 seconds, depending on how long we are close to the other car. My area also has a station on 107.9, but since the tower is in my county, we rarely get inteference from Roadies.

I would reccomend you at least switch the frequency to a different one if you venture into a market that has a station using that frequency, just to be courteous to other drivers who happen to be listening to the station.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

See I’d do just the opposite 

I wanted to, but with the Roady 2 but due to the limited frequency selection I couldn't, but I will now try it with my XT since all frqs are open. 99.5 FM is some Religious/Christian station here. Imagine Grandma Gertrude and with little Johnny driving in a 1985 Chevy Caprice Classic wagon listening to Father Bob’s Gospel Hour one minute and getting Opie & Anthony mysteriously another. Priceless  Too bad Liquid Metal still ain’t around.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Personnally I would rather use a direct conection to the car stereo's head unit. Avoid all the issues with the FM modulator.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> See I'd do just the opposite
> 
> I wanted to, but with the Roady 2 but due to the limited frequency selection I couldn't, but I will now try it with my XT since all frqs are open. 99.5 FM is some Religious/Christian station here. Imagine Grandma Gertrude and with little Johnny driving in a 1985 Chevy Caprice Classic wagon listening to Father Bob's Gospel Hour one minute and getting Opie & Anthony mysteriously another. Priceless  Too bad Liquid Metal still ain't around.


I like how you think. hehehehehe.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I think you are a little confused. Sirius doesn't broadcast on an FM frequency, the receiver does, you can set the frequency to anything you want via the menu, there is no set frequency for each market, it's whatever you want. The only thing that could happen is that as you travel you could get interference from an FM station that does actually broadcast on 88.1 or close frequencies like 87.9 or 88.3. Looking at the Erie and Cleveland stations there are no stations assigned to 88.1 FM.
> 
> http://www.krgspec.com/MarketSearch_Frame.html
> 
> Last year I took a trip into Ohio and I went to Eire last month. I have my XM receiver set to 107.9. No interference problems at all in Buffalo. With my Roady 2 I would some times get interference from 107.9 FM Y108 a rock station from Toronto but the new Roady XT has a stronger FM modulator and I get no interference at all whether I'm here in the Buffalo area, in Rochester, in Syracuse or Erie.


I think hat what he is asking is what FM frequency is free and therefore used by Sirius or XM subs when they use a modulator.

In another thread someone suggested removing the FM antenna altogether. The signal from your modulator is till picked up but few other FM signals are. Of course this assumes that you don't want to to listen to some FM on your trip---and that you can find the antenna again when you get home. I know people that have lostt hem after removing them to enter a car wash.

The direct connection is a good idea too---if it is an option.


----------



## Crabby Bill (Apr 7, 2002)

How does the Starmate or Sportster sound when connected through a car with a wireless hook up? I am considering getting Sirus, but I don't want to pay $12.95 a month if it doesn't sound good. Also, is it possible to mount the antenna in the car instead of outside?


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Crabby Bill said:


> How does the Starmate or Sportster sound when connected through a car with a wireless hook up? I am considering getting Sirus, but I don't want to pay $12.95 a month if it doesn't sound good. Also, is it possible to mount the antenna in the car instead of outside?


It sounds fine as long as you follow the instructions and set it for an empty frequency. (BTW, Satellite radio doesn't sound anywhere near CD quality even with a direct connection). You can only mount the antenna inside your vehicle if you live in a large city that has terrestrial repeaters, but you'll get less dropout if you just follow the instructions and put the antenna on your car's roof.


----------

